# Spool up??



## Epitrochoidman (Oct 20, 2004)

What RPM does the stock RB25 turbo spool up at?

And what are some aftermarket turbos people are running on this engine? (please include compressor and turbine a/r's)


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

3000ish


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

alot of turbo spool up around 3000


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the RB25 stock turbo is a T25 it should start spooling anywhere from 2000-3000rpm on a 1.6-2.0L engine.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

chimmike said:


> the RB25 stock turbo is a T25 it should start spooling anywhere from 2000-3000rpm on a 1.6-2.0L engine.


Are you sure its not a straight T3?


----------

